# Hidden Falls ATV



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

The family is planning to hit Hidden Falls Atv Park for spring break. We never been there and was looking for some advice form some 2coolers that might would be so kind to share some tips and tricks on this place. Anything would be helpful we are flying blind and all riding sidexsides. Thanks!!! Keep the rubber side down!!


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

We had to fly blind without any 2cooler's tips or tricks. I will say in my opinion it is an awesome park. If you ride like we do take some spare tires.


----------

